# Excalibur Scroll saw



## adam2

I have gotten tired of waiting for an Eclispe and I am thinking about getting an Excalibur 21 in scroll saw instead. I am looking for feedback aboout the Excalibur saw. I would be using the saw for general scrolling and marquetry.


----------



## FatherHooligan

I've just started looking for a scroll saw so it will be interesting to me to see what kind of responses you get. I think LJ Sheila Landry has some experience with the Excaliber….as well as King Arthur I suppose LOL!


----------



## TheCaptain

I really enjoy my RBI-Hawk.


----------



## MrsN

I am saving up for an excaliber. It is an excellent saw.


----------



## Finn

I have had a harbor freight scroll saw, DeWalt, Hegner and a Jet. HF is a waste of time, DeWalt cuts great but does not last, I have a 1988 Jet that I still use and a 1986 Hegner and a 2008 Hegner. The Jet and the Hegners are great saws. Look for a used Hegner new ones are $1100- $2800 !


----------



## sgv

I have the dewalt 788 love it, amazon $500 with stand free shipping,, quite, strong, two years countless projects, not a hitch, I even rigged a hose for dust collection.

My two sense


----------



## woodcraftertom

I have the Dewalt for the past ten years and it is used almost every day. I do not understand those who say they do not last and wear out. With maintenance and care they should last a long time. If you want a new saw then go buy one and stop downgrading the Dewalt. The Hegner is a great saw and so is the Excaliber.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts

My wife , Judy , is a professional scroller and has been for about 10 years. We have had 2 dewalts a Hegner and an Excaliber. The Ex caliber has the others beat hands down. It is a far superior cutting machine. We have had it for about a year now and will be purchasing another


----------



## adam2

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## socrbent

Woodcraft has pulled the 21" Excalibur off their site. Local woodcraft owner says they will soon have a new model out with some changes. I'm treading water.


----------



## twokidsnosleep

I bought the Excalibur last month and she is a beauty. I am no scroll expert, but it does everything I could want.
I highly recommend it and, as most tools, it comes down to how much you can/want to afford. 
When it came up on sale black and gold special edition with a black metal base I was SOLD


----------



## scrollgirl

Sorry for the late response. I don't always get to check the board here. But anyway - the Excalibur has my vote, as well as my partner Keith's. We have had our saw for two years now and I truly believe that it has brought our scrolling level up tremendously. We had a DeWalt 788 for many years, and it served us well, but it was beginning to wear and DeWalts just aren't made the same as when we got ours.

I got my saw from Seyco (www.seyco.com) and Ray has been wonderful in his assistance with any questions or issues we have had. Even though we live here in Nova Scotia, Canada he has been there every step of the way with our saw. I know that I have a lot of company in my high opinion of him.

I wish you luck with whatever you choose, but I highly recommend the Excalibur. I don't think you will ever regret your decision. 

Sheila


----------



## MustacheMike

IMHO three things noticed. 1. The DW788 front links quality control varies causing some saws to oscillate as much as 1/16" from vertical. 2. On/Off switch problems from dust 3. The synthetic Excalibur front tension release seem to fail prematurely.


----------



## MustacheMike

Should have added that a suggestion on the 788 problem is offered here: http://www.scrollsaws.com/


----------



## wbrisett

Last year I replaced my PS Wood scroll saw with an Excalibur. It is like night and day. I seriously thought about getting the Eclipse, but since I don't scroll all the time, I decided the Excalibur would do just fine. I did post a review of the saw here on LJ. A year later, I have no complaints, it's a wonderful tool.


----------



## Redoak49

I would keep looking also for a used scroll saw. I got my Hegner that way and got an almost new saw for about 25% of the new price. Every once in awhile, I good deal shows up.

You can not go wrong with an Excalibur.


----------



## dawrtw

I have a Hawk 26" and have had it for several years. Was interested in knowing does the Excalibur offer anything better than my Hawk? I have heard a lot of good things about the Excalibur and was considering changing but have not heard anyone comparing the two.

Any comments?


----------



## BillWhite

I guess that my 16" AMT won't fit in this discussion. :0)
After having it for over 16 years, using pin-end blades (I do have the pinless clamps), and general maint. it sure runs, cuts, is vibration free, and was not that expensive. I don't do intarsia.
Bill


----------



## vinnie

I think all saws have their problems. I suspect that the factory is not applying high quality grease or enough grease in fact to these saws. You read all these forums and it's the same problems you read, the DW788 knocking noise and vibration, problems with bearings and replacing motors. Unfortunately there is a certain amount of maintenance that has to be done to any scroll saw. You put a heavy load on any saw day in and day out …something is going to give. Lubrication is #1. The EX-21 is a great saw from what I have read. It's belt driven so less moving parts I guess. I just ordered another DeWalt 788 can't get myself to pay twice as much for a scroll saw.

I am very happy with the DW788

Vinnie


----------



## doordude

I bought my 21- excaliber in December from "seyco" spoke with Ray by phone, then ordered on line and he shipped to me complete for $ 849.00. A very good experience in all. have been using it every weekend since.
I choose Seyco over woodcraft, 1. wood craft didn't have in stock. 2. seyco shipping was faster. 3. Seyco sets up saw and test drives it before he ships it to you. very well boxed too.
seyco is in texas and I'm in nor cal.


----------



## welcon

" HEGNER "


----------



## skywalker01

Got my Exalibur 21 from Seyco. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## banjo2008

When I wanted to purchase a new scroll saw, I looked at many different models. I use an older DW788 at work and it's a great machine. I then looked at an Excalibur and decided to purchase it. I don't believe I could have gotten a better piece of equipment in my price range. Absolutely a great machine.


----------

